# Topics > Risk of AI > War and weapons >  Smart weapons, Axon Enterprise, Inc.

## Airicist2

Developer - Axon Enterprise, Inc.

axon.com/products/taser-7

axon.com/products?productCategory=cews

----------


## Airicist2

3 laws of non-lethal robotics: a new approach to reduce shootings

Jun 2, 2022




> Axon Founder + CEO Rick Smith recently presented his moonshot goal to reduce officer-involved shootings by 50% in the next decade. How can we achieve this goal? Through the use of weaponized robotics and the 3 LAWS OF ROBOTICS.

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Axon AI ethics board members resign over plans for Taser drones"
Nine of the board's members resigned, after Axon announced now-paused plans to develop Taser drones, despite the board's opposition.

by Issie Lapowsky 
June 6, 2022

----------

